# I'm going crazy here.... LOL....



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

....

Since we have moved out of the farm house, & the boys no longer live with us.... I have nothing to do....

We now live in a small "cute" cottage.... with 2 bedrooms (1 we use as an office), living room, kitchen, bathroom, attic, & basement....

Today I changed out all the summer clothes for warmer ones, completely cleaned out my Blazer, vacuumed twice....

Tomorrow I plan to dust, vacuum under the bed & furniture (even though we've only been here 2 weeks...)... then I will spend the rest of my day going through a bunch of "junk" sitting out by the garage ( I plan to freecycle it ).... It is nice to finally be on top of things like I am here....

Guess there could be worse things to complain about huh? LOL....


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Isn't it great to not feel like you're chasing your tail all the time?


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, I would kill to know what that feels like! I'm working towards that goal, but I must say I am very far from it. Congrats on getting there!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It will come. Right now, I can actually say my laundry is DONE! There is nothing waiting to be ironed or mended or washed or put away or anything. I may come to truly enjoy this empty nest thing. (of course, it's never really empty. there is always someone hanging around waiting for me to cook a meal...........lol)

What I like most about being caught up is that I get to spend time pursuing hobbies that have been let go. I can spend time with my husband without being interrupted by work that needs doing or kids that need my attention. We can just "hang out" together, grab a meal and go for a walk, whatever. It's great!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Amen Ninn..... 

If I were still living in the big farm house with 5 people, & close to 100 animals needing attention, I wouldn't be this bored.... But life throws curves, I just move along with them....

I am considering looking into scrapbooking & going back to school to pursue my teaching degree....


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

I will never know that feeling. I am allergic to that feeling.  I homeschooled my kids all their lives and I always figured that after they were grown up and gone THEN I could know that feeling. WWEEEELLLL I was wrong. :sing:
I think I sabotage myself with to much always on the burner. Maybe I just need to scale it down a little. Who knows!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Sheripoms, I know what you mean. I keep dreaming of having my house back to just DH and I. It just doesn't happen! If it's not one or both of my 2 kids (ages 23 and 21) it has even been their friends! I told DH once that the only way to have a house with no one living on our couch is to get rid of the couch! But we were happy to be there for all of them, and glad that they felt comfortable enough to come to us when they needed the help. A couple of those kids could have done a lot worse.

Someday it will be just ours again. I'm sure our small house will seem much larger then! LOL! It seems even smaller now each time someone stays with us. DD is now slowly overtaking the livingroom, and she has a bedroom to occupy! Need to get her corraled again! LOL!


----------

